# 93 Altima - Alternator Out?



## Tony Morigi (Nov 13, 2004)

Okay, I'll try to keep this short...

Yesterday I was driving my 1993 Nissan Altima and the dashboard lights started dimming. I attempted to adjust the dimmer switch and then all hell broke loose. The clock and radio turned off, the engine started to sputter, and misc lights on the dashboard came on and off. Then engine stalled and wouldn't re-start.

I pulled over and turned off the car. This part is weird... I took out the ignition key but the battery light and air-bag light stayed on... with no key in it.

I attempted a jump start, and the car would start just fine, but then die again once the cables were disconnected. Again, the battery light and air-bag light stayed on with no key. I put in a new battery. Car starts fine, but now when the engine is off (and no key in) the battery light and air-bag light (and sometimes the break light) stays on. Electric items (heater, heads up display, etc.) don't work quite right now. No dashboard lights are on when I am driving, but those pesky lights come on when the engine is off and key is out.

Any ideas on what it might be? I am thinking the alternator, but what about a short in the wiring? I read a post on another forum (someone was having similar problems) and they replaced the alternator and a week later the same problem happened again. They replaced it again, and yet again it happened. I don't have the money to keep trying new alternators, nor to have it hooked up to a diagnostic machine.

I would appreciate any help you may have for me.

You can reply with a post or to my email: [email protected].

Thanks!!

Tony

--------------------------------
Update--

Okay, we ended up replacing the alternator. After testing the old one... yep... completely dead. So installed a new alternator, the car ran fine, just like it did before the problems began. Then when returning the core to the autopart store, they tested the new one to make sure it was working properly. It wasn't pumping out as much amps as it should, and the guy (who's not a mechanic, but an auto parts store clerk) felt the alternator and said it seemed to be running too hot. He said it should be hot, but you should be able to keep your hand on it for a few seconds. It was hot enough that you can't keep your hand on it. We took it out to test it, and the alternator tested just fine. 

Does anybody know how hot it should run? I mean, it's cranking pretty fast when driving, and it IS right next to the engine. So you would think it would get pretty hot. 

Should I get it looked at by a mechanic? 

I don't really have the $ to get any wiring/electical work done if something else is wrong. Is the wiring from the alternator hard to replace? If not, where does it all go?

Thanks... again!

Tony


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello,
The alternator was getting hot because it was working very hard. I would fully charge the battery after making sure it has good clean connections and the proper electrolyte level. Also I would have the battery tested to make sure that your new alternator doesn't burn quickly.

Troy


----------



## andranthalas (Dec 6, 2009)

*Altima 1993 DYING, NOT Alternator, NOT Battery, Wires?*

My wife has a 1993 Nissan Altima and it had the exact same issue as Tony's (above), with a few differences. I have replaced the alternator 3 times before, and the last one was only 6 months old. My wife and I experienced the same issue, everything dims, then everything shuts off including engine. She got it jumped, died almost immediately. I got a new battery to rule that out, double checked it. Not the battery. So I took out the alternator, had that checked at 2 separate auto parts stores, both said the alternator was fine, I watched them check it myself. Haven't put it back in yet, so don't know if it is running hot, but will let you know. I assume it has to be the wiring between alternator and battery and alternator and ? (I don't know where else it goes). Does anyone have any ideas on what this could be and how to fix it? I'm sick and tired of taking the alternator in and out, it's a pain. Do you have to drain the cooling system to take off the radiator hose that is in the way? Also, any ideas on how to get the bottom left screw back in easier? All help is appreciated as we cannot afford a tow/mechanic right now, as you can imagine.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Make sure your main earth to the body is clean and tight, if it has a bad connection it can cause all sorts of electrical gremlins and false codes.


----------

